
Rust has finally outgrown me - steveklabnik
https://words.steveklabnik.com/rust-has-finally-outgrown-me
======
saghm
Not sure if you'll see this, but Steve, you've done wonders for the Rust
community over the years. Rust would never be the language that it is today
without your amazing work, so I (and I'm sure many others) are extremely
grateful for all that you've done. Congratulations on this bittersweet
milestone, and thanks again!

~~~
steveklabnik
You're very welcome!

------
stallmanifold
Thank you for your contributions to the Rust ecosystem over the years! I've
tinkered with many novel programming languages over the years, and most of
those come and go, but Rust is one of the ones I stick with. Rust is the first
programming language I have encountered that shows that linear (affine) logic
is more than just another PLT or mathematical logic curio that is a practical
tool for good software engineering, and that systems programming can have the
trappings of type safety and ergonomics just like its application
counterparts. Best of luck on your next transition.

~~~
steveklabnik
You’re welcome! And thanks :)

------
marssaxman
That's what next-level success looks like! It's one thing to imagine something
and create it; it's another thing to imagine something bigger than yourself,
share the vision, draw people together, and create it as a group; it's yet
another thing, a longer, slower, more difficult, and ultimately bittersweet
form of success, to support the growth of a community organized around a
vision until the point that it can leave you behind. It takes some wisdom to
let go at the appropriate pace and step away at the appropriate moment.
Congratulations on getting to this point.

~~~
steveklabnik
Thank you! I am not stepping away fully, just acknowledging my limitations and
putting more focus into less things. I’ll still be doing some docs and doing
core team work for the foreseeable future.

~~~
marssaxman
I'm glad to hear it. I did not mean to diminish your involvement; my hope was
to echo back some appreciation of the challenge involved in allowing a thing
to grow by releasing it. I hope your work continues to thrive.

~~~
steveklabnik
Not at all :) thanks

------
neilv
How do you feel about the current employability of Rust, for high-skilled
developers?

I helped grow a different fringe/innovative language platform and community.
I'm recently doing Rust instead, partly because I'm very sympathetic to it,
and it suits some kinds of server and applications programming I've done. And
partly because Rust seems more employable, without being considered as
commoditized a skill as some other languages I considered.

~~~
steveklabnik
It’s never been better. I will say there’s a _lot_ of blockchain, so that may
be a pro or con, depending on how you feel about that. It’s hard to quantify;
I got a _lot_ of inbound, and did basically no external research, but I’m
special. I know several Rust shops that didn’t get in touch, and that’s fine.
It’s not as easy as “go on monster and pick from a wealth of jobs” and many
have location requirements, that can limit options. It did mine. I’m fine with
that though.

A lot of technology decisions are easier to justify to management with “look
an how $BIGCO uses this technology.” And now that we’re seeing the likes of
Google, Facebook, Amazon, Microsoft, several unicorns, and the like, using
Rust, I think it’s gonna keep growing. Those usages aren’t as widely known
yet, outside of the hacker news crowd.

We’ll see!

~~~
neilv
Thank you for the info, and good luck with your search.

(I got far away from blockchain several years ago. :)

~~~
steveklabnik
Thanks! It was a good filter for me too :)

------
kazinator
I must have been been outgrown by everything I've ever worked with, from the
get-go: I've never been to a conference.

~~~
steveklabnik
I'm using it as one particular proxy for "I used to be able to keep tabs on
everything. I am no longer able to keep tabs on everything." I tried to get at
this with the change to talking about github notifications, but maybe could
have spelled it out directly.

------
mastrsushi
I see a lot of programmers on HN talking up Rust and Go. But those definitely
aren't the languages I see when searching for jobs.

~~~
giovannibonetti
Job postings are a lagging indicator of a language momentum, because
successful products - which belong to companies that employ many people - were
built years ago and will probably keep using the same tech stack as long as
possible.

